# '76 Ford Tractor "restore"



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi, I'm dne' in Cypress, Tx. I've acquired my fathers Ford tractor of which he purchased new~ after he passed away in '82, my oldest brother had it and used it at the carwash to spread crap from the carwash pits. After my brother retired from the carwash, the tractor was taken in by a close friend as no one in the family wanted it, I did, but didn't have the room at the time. While it was being stored, the caregiver of the tractor failed over time to start

I had finished some projects and I thought about the tractor, and now is a good time to get it back and get it running and make it "prettier".

This is the tractor, a 2600 series. This is where it sat for a number of years. The fella watching it installed a battery, made sure it had anti-freeze, tried to keep it running, but did not.




This is my oldest brother Robo, he's joined in on helping me, but not moneywise as I've taken ownership of the tractor. My money, my time, and continued good storage. But help is appreciated!










I'll be back with more pictures
dne'


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

After having changed emails with Mike (The Pump guy) and then tested/tried to get the pump to work, finally just went ahead a pulled the injector pump, injectors and shipping to Mike to overhaul, do what he does. He sounds like a really neat guy and quite knowledgeable~ so he's got my business.

so, started into the tractor a little more: I've dismanlted it pretty far, well as far as I'd like. I will clean it, repaint it, get some turf tires, most of the bolt on stuff will be sandblasted at my local blaster/coating place, including the box blade. It should look pretty nice when done, not new, but nice


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Excellent post. I'm sure Mike told you to take care not to slip a tooth on the injection pump drive gear while the cover is open. Hopefully you marked it. In theory that's not supposed to be possible, but I can assure you that it is possible.


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, I wasn't informed to mark it, but the pump slipped right off and I was careful~ we'll see



BigT said:


> Excellent post. I'm sure Mike told you to take care not to slip a tooth on the injection pump drive gear while the cover is open. Hopefully you marked it. In theory that's not supposed to be possible, but I can assure you that it is possible.


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

I'm happy to see you took part in my build, I thought I was alone 😂



BigT said:


> Excellent post. I'm sure Mike told you to take care not to slip a tooth on the injection pump drive gear while the cover is open. Hopefully you marked it. In theory that's not supposed to be possible, but I can assure you that it is possible.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Dne007 said:


> Well, I wasn't informed to mark it, but the pump slipped right off and I was careful~ we'll see


It will be fine. The problem occurs when you have to wrestle with it to get it off.


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Just have more greasy debri stuff to scrape off~ I've sprayed a mess of degreaser on the tough areas~ tomorrow I'll bring in my pressure washer, cover the exposed areas of the engine of course, and see if I can clean it better. I removed the steps obviously (those will be blasted as well) to get at the greasy spots. The top end of the engine, just amazed how clean it is~ I'll check the valve clearnaces after the injector pump is back in place.
Monday I'll haul parts to the blaster to get that going~ good progress, but nooooo hurry
dne'


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Stripped the engine down further to do a better paint job, water pump/ thermostat coming, re-wrapped the engine wiring harness, just a lot of media blasting. Took a load to the sandblaster including the box blade!


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Mike is like in surgery with my pump! I hope the outcome is good! He said it was stuck and if had started would have seized! yikes!


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Just painted this today


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

That was fast. Looks nice!


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thanks Hacke When I get into it, I work quickly and efficiently Yesterday I media blast a bunch of part, then wiped down the shot the Ford blue. I just got a call from my sandblaster guys and my parts are ready to be picked up~ I also had them epoxy coated, they do such a good job and saves me a great deal of time. We've got grandkids coming over for the weekend, so all Tractor play will come to a halt


----------



## Tidbit (Apr 26, 2021)

It's coming along nicely! Great work.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

All those Ford Blue parts in front of that Chevy might have caused a shift in the space time continuum. Looking good!!!


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Many thanks to Mike, The Pump guy!! He overhauled my pump and I bought new injectors to boot! I got my husband to turn the key while I bled the system and injectors. It was turning over, then all of a sudden, the engine came to life! omg, it sounds so good to hear it running once again! Now's a matter of re-assembly and think about the turf tires I was spying on ebay. 
dne'


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Forgot to mention, I bought a new gas tank, just couldn't save mine, but the replacement off of ebay fit perfectly, incredibly happy with it. since the pic above, of course all hose clamps were installed! lol I've ordered the correct fuel filter as per Mike's suggestion, but will be a while before it arrives.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks GREAT!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks bloody great Joe!!, happy to see everything is going well in your restoration and another blue one on the road soon.


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a question, while running and even before running the neat old tractor engine, I'm curious about the glow plug? How does it work? With the key on there is no power and with it running there was no power to it~ but the tractor starts immediately and runs beautifully! So what does it do? Thanks!


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is not an ordinary glow plug, it is a flame heater called Thermostart. I attached a descriptive picture.

Normally you operate it with the key switch. There were different type of key switches, and the switch may have been replaced. I attached pictures of two types from factory.

The key switch in Figure 24 has the Thermostart functions counter-clockwise from the off position. Position 4 is for pre-heating before cranking the engine. Position 5 is used directly after pre-heat, and gives cranking + heating. After starting the engine this way, the key returns to the off position (1), so you have to turn it clockwise to position 2 in order to have "ignition" on.

The key switch in Figure 27 only has clockwise positions, pre-heating at position 4 and you have cranking + heating every time you crank the engine (position 5). When starting a warm engine, you just pass position 4 to position 5. At both 4 and 5 the key returns back to position 3 when you release the key.

Check the positions on your key switch.
Check the wiring.
Check the fuel line.

Last is a video showing the flames (beware of a high volume intro).


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, you answered that incredibly!!! Thank you Hacke!!


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ok, I'm learning! When I turn the ignition key to the left, it's like starting ignition backwards (spring loaded) which activated the thermoblaster (12v at the blaster), then to the right is normal starting and doesn't activate the blaster.  I really don't think that was ever used by my father, but it was never used in cold weather.

Now, I'm confused about the control that my finger is pointing towards? the other obviously raises/lowers the box blade or whatever, but what does this one do? I didn't see it in the FSM.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I suppose your key switch have position 4 as well? That is for the pre-heating, which is important to use before crank+heating. If you do not preheat, cold air will rush pass the heater coil during crank+heating and it will take unnecessary time to get flames.

I do not have an English user manual for this tractor, but I attach parts from a service manual for the 10-series. The function is the same as for your 2600. It is a different type of information than you need as a user, you should get a proper user manual. The routines with adjustable stops and what not, is better explained there, but you will get the idea of it from the attached document.

Do you see now, that the white actually is grey?


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Well, that really didn't take very long to "restore", there's a little more to do, but the tractor looks incredible, got the new tires on this morning(after having the wheels sandblasted, coated, then I painted). I've been playing with it backing up to my 14' trailer to move it around using the lift, that's fun! beats having to get my truck etc. Now onto a next project! Thank you all for your help, however I'm sure I'll be back
dne'


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Nice job.!!!
I feel honored to have my pump and injectors on your project.!!!


----------



## Dne007 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you Mike! Nothing but quality by you! Thank you for a job well done! My Daddy's tractor lives on



thepumpguysc said:


> Nice job.!!!
> I feel honored to have my pump and injectors on your project.!!!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Exceptional, another Blue on the road again.


----------

